

Would Bill Gates make a good CTO in the Obama administration? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/predictions/will-bill-gates-be-obamas-cto

======
hugh
Has it actually been decided what the role of the White House CTO would be? Is
he an advisor? Or is he actually in charge of something? Or is he just there
to look good? Is he in charge of all technology or just information
technology? In the executive branch, or in the whole government? Does he have
a department working under him or is he just some guy who strolls in
occasionally to offer an opinion?

~~~
rms
No, no one really has any idea -- though I would be surprised if he personally
is responsible for government IT, that seems like something best delegated.

Like many of Obama's policy proposal, it consists of a paragraph of sentence
on barackobama.com.

If it weren't for his strong anti-freedom stance, Bill Gates would be a great
pick.

~~~
tc7
But isn't Obama himself anti-freedom?

 _Anti-free[dom] market???_

;)

------
gaius
There is more to technology than just computers.

------
chaostheory
that's like making Paulson (former head of Goldman Sachs) the Treasury
Secretary... we've already seen what happens there

